# My C-57D Delux build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*My C-57D Deluxe build*

Here is the new C-57D kit with the lighting package. It's the same build up as the previous release, with just the addition of the lighting kit and necessary hardware to mount it in your Model.

The lighting consists of Leds and a motor that spins the Engine cage. As is, it spins a little faster than seen on the miniature and eventually I will adjust the speed.

I like the Effect personally...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Captain Han Solo said:


> The lighting consists of Leds and a motor that spins the Engine cage. As is, it spins a little faster than seen on the miniature and eventually I will adjust the speed.


The video I saw of it in operation, it spun like a top. But remember that the miniatures were filmed at a high camera speed, so the real one also spun pretty fast. But a slower rotation rate would look better.

David.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Krel said:


> The video I saw of it in operation, it spun like a top. But remember that the miniatures were filmed at a high camera speed, so the real one also spun pretty fast. But a slower rotation rate would look better.
> 
> David.


 I'll be posting a video of the engine in operation shortly. I plan on leaving the rotation speed as-is for now.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

So how do you slow it down if you don't like how fast it is going?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Opus Penguin said:


> So how do you slow it down if you don't like how fast it is going?


I may swap out the motor.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It may work to introduce a pot or resistor into the motor connection to slow it down to the proper speed. I am considering doing that to mine.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

Video please!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks like a still from the movie!


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

This looks tremendous...

Definitely on my purchase radar!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Too bad I already bought the non-lit up, non-motorized version. I wish Round 2 would come out with a separate supplemental set with just those parts.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Mark2000 said:


> Video please!


Yes please! Can you do a video?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

It would never survive a crash landing like the Jupiter did (more than once!).:lol:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Trekkriffic said:


> Too bad I already bought the non-lit up, non-motorized version. I wish Round 2 would come out with a separate supplemental set with just those parts.


a rheostat should adjust the motor...
bet U can find all the light parts incl. motor @ Radio shack (??)...

any problems w/ fitting-assembly ????
ty
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> It would never survive a crash landing like the Jupiter did (more than once!).:lol:


Haha, good call


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Chrisisall said:


> It would never survive a crash landing like the Jupiter did (more than once!).:lol:


True!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Bubba 123 said:


> a rheostat should adjust the motor...
> bet U can find all the light parts incl. motor @ Radio shack (??)...
> 
> any problems w/ fitting-assembly ????
> ...


No Problems here. Easy build.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Trekkriffic said:


> Too bad I already bought the non-lit up, non-motorized version. I wish Round 2 would come out with a separate supplemental set with just those parts.


I proposed this issue 2 "Slotcarman", he's a slot car forum Moderator & electronics genius...
think he could make an even better light kit (minus the battery housing)
that w/ use electronics rather than a motor & an adjustable electronics rheostat as well.....

u might want 2 PM him on this, he will need the led board 2 copy it's size/fit/spacing...
just try'n to help

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

I doubt that you can get a motor like that at Radio Shack. Does anybody know where you can get a little gearmotor like that one? I wonder if it isn't custom designed for Polar Lights.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mickelsen said:


> I doubt that you can get a motor like that at Radio Shack. Does anybody know where you can get a little gearmotor like that one? I wonder if it isn't custom designed for Polar Lights.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4525079&postcount=63

http://www.hobbyengineering.com/H4470.html

This is the motor I used in mine, read forward of post #63 I talk about some lite moding to make it work, I think it's a better motor and not a hard mod to make it fit.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A cute little weekend project. Just make sure you magnatize your phillips screwdriver when installing the battery mount. A simple 2-tone paint job and you've got a great little build! :hat:


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

teslabe,

You talk about the motor that you used as being not quite the right size and that some moding had to be done. I got a motor which is just slightly too big to fit into the mounting tube which is molded into the upper saucer piece. I would assume that the moding-at least one of them-is to ream out that plastic tube so that the motor fits into it. Would you mind telling us how you did it?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

Okay, so I'm building up the deluxe version and I've come to the place where I'm supposed to mount the lighting package, and I see that the circuit board is floating free on the mounts for the plastic piece that keeps it from falling out completely. Is it supposed to do that or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks for the help,
Mark


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Mickelsen said:


> Okay, so I'm building up the deluxe version and I've come to the place where I'm supposed to mount the lighting package, and I see that the circuit board is floating free on the mounts for the plastic piece that keeps it from falling out completely. Is it supposed to do that or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Mark


 The mounting piece for the motor needs to be screwed down tight.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks excellent Mark! This is the newer, smaller version? (not the previous giant "pizza pie"?!) :freak:

Always a pleasure viewing your work. Keep em' coming! TIM


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, I've had a little accident while building my deluxe kit. One of the wires in the lighting kit has broken off its connection. There is a red wire and a black wire attached to the motor. The red wire is soldered to the circuit board. The black wire is the one that has broken off its connection. My problem is that I don't know where it was attached. I believe that it was connected to the circuit board but I don't know exactly where. I'll be able to easily re-attach it once I know where it goes.

I feel foolish having to ask this but can someone tell me where that black wire should go? I have closely examined the circuit board but can't see where it was attached, if in fact it was attached to the circuit board.

Please help me.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Mickelsen said:


> Well, I've had a little accident while building my deluxe kit. One of the wires in the lighting kit has broken off its connection. There is a red wire and a black wire attached to the motor. The red wire is soldered to the circuit board. The black wire is the one that has broken off its connection. My problem is that I don't know where it was attached. I believe that it was connected to the circuit board but I don't know exactly where. I'll be able to easily re-attach it once I know where it goes.
> 
> I feel foolish having to ask this but can someone tell me where that black wire should go? I have closely examined the circuit board but can't see where it was attached, if in fact it was attached to the circuit board.
> 
> ...


Well, I went and unpacked my own unbuilt model, and took out the electronics; let's see if I can help you out...



















It looks to me like the black wire connects to the other black wire on the circuit board, which in turn leads to the battery connector. That should fix you up good.


Now I have a question for for the good Captain:

What colors did you use to paint your model? I know that the instructions say to go with silver and then a darker silver around the edge. I'm just curious about what you used.


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

Scotty,

Thank you very much. Those pictures did the trick. I can see just where the wire is connected. Your analysis helped also.

The solder connections in the lighting kit are very fragile! Everybody who is building or planning to build this kit should be very, VERY careful when dealing with that wiring harness.

Mark


----------

